# My oldest son turned 61 yesterday, 8/27.



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2019)

Dave Jr. was born while I was still in the Army in 1958. I was so excited that when I got home, the Paso Robles hospital was just up the street from us, I fried up a couple eggs and immediately barfed them up. 
Dave made a career out of the Army. He went to officers school, in Aberdeen, MD, and became a Warrant Officer. He mainly worked on the Patriot missile defense. He left the Armt, after 20 years, and has worked as a postman until he retires next year.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 28, 2019)

He sounds like a son to be proud of.


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2019)

Congrats, Pappy. Sounds like you did a great job of raising him.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)

_Happy Birthday Dave, 2.0_


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 28, 2019)

Thats great Pappy, our kids are our greatest accomplishments and you did it well.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank him for his service!!!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2019)

The one thing you are all forgetting is, I was 21 when he was born so, that makes me....ah forget it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2019)

Pappy said:


> The one thing you are all forgetting is, I was 21 when he was born so, that makes me....ah forget it.


When he was born you were a lot older than he was compared to your ages today, he's gaining on you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2019)

Late Happy Birthday to Dave Jr., and also want to thank him for his service.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2019)

Pappy said:


> The one thing you are all forgetting is, I was 21 when he was born so, that makes me....


Old

Hell, Pappy, old people call you old


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

Can I call you Dad? Im 61 too.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 29, 2019)

Perhaps not but you can call me Auntie.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 29, 2019)

Congrats to your son, Pappy!!


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s wonderful! You raised him well.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2019)

Might as well show you his latest photo.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Might as well show you his latest photo.
> 
> View attachment 75447


Thats a big boy Pappy!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thats a big boy Pappy!!!



The wife and I aren’t that big. He is over 6 feet and solid.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 8, 2019)

Pappy, I don't want to call you "old", but your kid is almost retired  . He's a senior citizen.


----------



## gennie (Sep 8, 2019)

My eldest just passed 62 and is a senior citizen.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 21, 2019)

My only son is 63 too ...I was 20 when he came along and it was a SURPRISE!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2019)

My son is 54 and his wife is 64, does that count??


----------

